# General Winter time Precipitation Forecasting



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Thought this was an informative site:

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/winterwx/general/


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This site helps you do your own forecasting:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont think they will name storms after us like snowday is gonna do


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

iceyman;573611 said:


> i dont think they will name storms after us like snowday is gonna do


Hard to beat that

Okay lets say you have a storm on the way to your area. Will there be enough cold air in place to support snow? May be cold enough at the surface but not cold enough in the upper atmosphere. Could be borderline and then you get sleet/freezing rain. You find data on the upper level atmospheric temperatures are going to be when the storm arrives and you will have a good idea of what type precipitation you are going to get. Sometimes an approaching low can raise those temps. So enough cold air has to be in place to thwart that. Lows can bring in colder air once they pass and change rain into snow with their counter clock wise winds pulling down colder air from the north.
Could be too dry if the High pressure is nearby and pumps in dry air. Finding the data for you area is the key. Use all the tools at you disposal. National weather service site, weather channel, local weather forecasters, etc to get that data. Learn what it means. Maybe you won't be supprise when that snow storm doesn't materialize or when it does when it wasn't forecasted
I remember meteorologist _Charlie Gertz_ used to be great at translating data--wind patterns etc. I think he came from the Miami Hurricane center to be a TV forecaster in SC. Sad day when he retired


----------

